# DNA Chit Chat



## arbdullah (2/11/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> I finally got on the DNA train.
> 
> View attachment 73813
> 
> ...


What is the appeal?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/11/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> I finally got on the DNA train.
> 
> View attachment 73813
> 
> ...


Tell us more, that sounds like clickbait.


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Tell us more, that sounds like clickbait.


Everyone was going on about how great the DNA is. I thought it would be a passing fad as with alot of vapegear but its a great vape something about the way it delivers power is better. Only comparison I can make is an SX chipset.
Its techie heaven as well, about a million settings to play with. Definately a keeper.
Nice addaition to a all mech line up.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/11/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Everyone was going on about how great the DNA is. I thought it would be a passing fad as with alot of vapegear but its a great vape something about the way it delivers power is better. Only comparison I can make is an SX chipset.
> Its techie heaven as well, about a million settings to play with. Definately a keeper.
> Nice addaition to a all mech line up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


so therion or skar?


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/11/16)

sorry didnt come out right there...im tussling between therion and skar and dnt know which to get


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> sorry didnt come out right there...im tussling between therion and skar and dnt know which to get



Therion for sure. Why- looks sexy as f%#k and dual battery will give you better battery life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> sorry didnt come out right there...im tussling between therion and skar and dnt know which to get


Neither for me I went for a DNA200 board but limited to 133w because it only uses 2 batteries. I haven't tried the DNA75 so I can't help you there.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/11/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Neither for me I went for a DNA200 board but limited to 133w because it only uses 2 batteries. I haven't tried the DNA75 so I can't help you there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


thx @Gazzacpt...which one u have?


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/11/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Neither for me I went for a DNA200 board but limited to 133w because it only uses 2 batteries. I haven't tried the DNA75 so I can't help you there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



There is a Therion with a dna200 board but only pushes out 133 because of being dual 18650.


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/11/16)

Heres one store of many that have them.

https://www.ave40.com/store/lostvape-therion-dna-133w-tc-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> There is a Therion with a dna200 board but only pushes out 133 because of being dual 18650.


@Clouds4Days...havent see that one...only 200w board. i know is triade and i dnt dig the look..is it avail in sa?


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Clouds4Days...havent see that one...only 200w board. i know is triade and i dnt dig the look..is it avail in sa?



Havent seen them in SA only overseas but most reputable overseas stores have the therion 133 ie- ave40, gearbest etc...

https://www.ave40.com/store/lostvape-therion-dna-133w-tc-mod.html


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> thx @Gazzacpt...which one u have?


HCigar VT133

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Havent seen them in SA only overseas but most reputable overseas stores have the therion 133 ie- ave40, gearbest etc...
> 
> https://www.ave40.com/store/lostvape-therion-dna-133w-tc-mod.html


@Clouds4Days...thx bud..not gonna work..need retail therapy today not next year  ...therion 75 it is

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Clouds4Days...thx bud..not gonna work..need retail therapy today not next year  ...therion 75 it is



Also check out houseofvape they have lots of dna mods and throatpunch has a nice anarchist dna200 too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## arbdullah (2/11/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Everyone was going on about how great the DNA is. I thought it would be a passing fad as with alot of vapegear but its a great vape something about the way it delivers power is better. Only comparison I can make is an SX chipset.
> Its techie heaven as well, about a million settings to play with. Definately a keeper.
> Nice addaition to a all mech line up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


I've heard conflicting opinions. 

1. Nothing hits quite as well as a DNA board. 
2. A mod is a mod. It delivers power. 

Sigs/Minikins/Aliens are much cheaper than DNA devices. It's so hard to justify the purchase, even though there's so. much. want.


----------



## KZOR (2/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> therion 75 it is


Why even doubt it?  Let me help you make that final leap to the Therion.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (2/11/16)

We don't need a Lambo but do we want one? Hell yea !!!
And why do you ask ....... because it is pure class. It represents that something special which most long for but cannot afford.
Now we can ..... in the form of a mod. 

Italian leather from the offcuts purchased at the Ferrari plant, real wood salvaged for the dining room tables of the sunken Titanic and steel reforged from the blade of Sir Lancelot. Some engineers are of the opinion that it has been assembled more meticulously than the Bugatti Veyron.
In some countries you have to apply to be able to purchase one and most are declined.

GL with your decision m8.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nosvarato (2/11/16)

Hcigar VT133 x2

Do you guys have any idea where I can find a Calibration (internal Resistance) tool ie.







and here's the vid on how to calibrate


----------

